
U.S. Supreme Court Declines to Take Martins Beach (Vinod Khosla) Case - spking
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-martins-beach-supreme-court-20181001-story.html?outputType=amp
======
liftbigweights
Dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18112830)

